# Quarantine puppy



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

I like to think we (as a community) try to encourage the separation process. Lol. It's unfortunate there aren't as many well established communities as of to help other dog breeds. Everyone here on pf makes the dog owning part much easier because there's so much experience.


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

I am going through this right now. My husband is at home with Winnie but she is my shadow and misses me terribly when I am at work. Although I have separation anxiety too and think about her all day and miss her so much.


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

WinnieThePoodle said:


> I am going through this right now. My husband is at home with Winnie but she is my shadow and misses me terribly when I am at work. Although I have separation anxiety too and think about her all day and miss her so much.


im getting closer to having to go back. I’ve not yet been serious about being away during the day but it’s coming. I know what I have to do 😌


----------

